# fibro and ibs cousins?



## twocups (Jul 4, 2007)

I have aches and pains mainly in my buttocks an down my thighs. I also have IBS-D severely. The gastro told me this pain is not ibs and could be fibro since the two are cousins? make sense?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is well established that people with Fibro. or IBS are much more likely to have the other than people who do not have either.I do not think the reason for this is known, but these two disorders happen together much more often than chance alone would dictate.K.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi twocups!Fibromyalgia and IBS are not actually related to each other in any way. But, having said that, it is true that most Fibromyalgia patients have IBS too. However, the reverse of that is not true - Most IBS patients do NOT have Fibromyalgia.The term used for that is "comorbid". Fibro patients almost always have IBS, but IBS patients do not almost always have Fibro. If that makes sense.Having a pre-existing diagnosis of Fibromyalgia would help a doctor notice, and diagnose the presence of IBS. However, having a pre-existing diagnosis of IBS would not mean a patient has, or will develop, Fibromyalgia.I hope I have explained this right, and that it makes sense! If you are concerned you may have Fibromyalgia, a Rheumatologist would be able to help you out with a diagnosis and treatment options. Hope this helps!


----------

